# Theme park ( not sure if right place to post )



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but just been watching scream if you wanna go faster witch is that new theme park game show on watch.......... I dunno what people thinking of oganising a day out at a theme park what do you think ?


----------



## shiv (May 23, 2010)

we've got a meetup on Brighton beach/Brighton in July, and i'm hoping for one in Birmingham after that in say September. 

it's just difficult coordinating a good time for everyone! plus the cost of a theme park.

mods can we move this to the events section?


----------



## Laura22 (May 23, 2010)

I'll go! I am a bit of an adrenaline junkie and LOVE theme parks! I'll go on anything and everything!


----------



## Diebetic1985Matthew (May 23, 2010)

i would only go on certain rides i am a big girl really lol


----------



## Shelb1uk (May 24, 2010)

sounds like a plan...  x


----------



## am64 (May 24, 2010)

not for me sorry ! i think life can be scarey enough without doing it on purpose !! hehee ...the ride on the end of brighton pier really scares me cos those old victorian piers although very strongly built surely cant deal with all the additional loading from the movement of all those rides !


----------

